# PowerLifting Comp?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i have been told by a few people that i am strong for my weight and age. so was thinking about entering a PL comp.

i am 19, 5'10, 82-83kgs

lifts:

bench 130kg*1

squat 200kg*6 (got strong legs!)

deads 190kg*1 (got weak back, but currently working on it!)

i havent done my 1rm on squat for ages but im guessing it will be about 220kg, is this right?

and if it is that means my total weight would be 540kg at 83kg bw.

is this good enough to enter a comp with?

cheers


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Have you seen powerlifting comp style benching?

&& are your squats paralel?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

impressive squats, you would need to bring the deadlift up for sure though.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Not really, if your 480 - 520 kilo total to be honest i see no reason why you shouldnt win most local powerlifting competitions at 82.5 kilo


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, just go do a comp. There will be people there lifting nowhere near those numbers! especially at your weight and age.

Hardest thing to do is get used to the commands from the refs.

You will need:

Membership to a fed

comp entry

A Leotard

Football socks (for DL's)

Most people at these things are very supportive and nobodys going to care what you lift.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Yes, just go do a comp. There will be people there lifting nowhere near those numbers! especially at your weight and age.
> 
> Hardest thing to do is get used to the commands from the refs.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RyanClarke said:


> Have you seen powerlifting comp style benching?
> 
> && are your squats paralel?


yeah im starting to do this now and improve my flat bench, as i stoped flat bench for about 6months.

and yeah squats are paralel



robisco11 said:


> impressive squats, you would need to bring the deadlift up for sure though.


i know my dead is **** but am currently doing 531 to try and bring it up


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

nodoubt your dead will fly up, everything else is bang on, and to be fair 190kg isnt a bad lift!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> Yes, just go do a comp. There will be people there lifting nowhere near those numbers! especially at your weight and age.
> 
> Hardest thing to do is get used to the commands from the refs.
> 
> ...


 :confused1:

and does anyone know any good feds that do raw comps?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

You can PL bench 130 at 82. PRetty sure im right in saying the british record is only somewhere near the 140 mark


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> You can PL bench 130 at 82. PRetty sure im right in saying the british reckon is only somewhere near the 140 mark


are you sure?


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

benchpress wil need to be improved im about 77kg and get 130 2 reps, the weight you squat is impressive tho.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

at 82 kilo under 21 yes


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah 140 sounds a bit low. as i can get 140*2 on decline.


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> You can PL bench 130 at 82. PRetty sure im right in saying the british record is only somewhere near the 140 mark


i highly doubt that mate if thats the case im going for it!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> at 82 kilo under 21 yes


I might give this powerlifting a go :thumbup1:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

i apologise, its 167. But thats with a bench shirt to...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ahhhh thats ****ed on my parade!"


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Yes, just go do a comp. There will be people there lifting nowhere near those numbers! especially at your weight and age.
> 
> Hardest thing to do is get used to the commands from the refs.
> 
> ...


Leotards are also known as singlets, and you can get deadlift socks, deadlift slippers might be a good idea too, but make sure you train with them on as you'll be lower to the ground and probably at a slightly different angle with them on.

Also with squats you'll need to break parallel, and wait until you're told to rack, otherwise it'll be a failed lift


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

That natty Ryan?

more like 177.5kg with GBPLF U20 82.5kg


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> ahhhh thats ****ed on my parade!"


theres no reason you still cant win or put up a good compertition in local comps, and who knows maybe take on a new record


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

tel - Its tested yeah, think that was near to mine. Jonathan Biggin?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> Leotards are also known as singlets, and you can get deadlift socks, deadlift slippers might be a good idea too, but make sure you train with them on as you'll be lower to the ground and probably at a slightly different angle with them on.
> 
> Also with squats you'll need to break parallel, and wait until you're told to rack, otherwise it'll be a failed lift


k cheers mate. can you deadlift in just the socks? as i normally deadlift in just normal socks anyways, same as squat.

and also can you recomend a good place to buy socks and singlet.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Gotta wear something on your feet


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k cheers mate. can you deadlift in just the socks? as i normally deadlift in just n ormal socks anyways, same as squat.


Not sure on all feds, but with GBPF you have to wear shoes/boots/deadlift slippers.

What fed you thinking of going with?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> benchpress wil need to be improved im about 77kg and get 130 2 reps, the weight you squat is impressive tho.


Think in the 75 kilo class the record is 155 at most - garry bowman


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> :confused1:
> 
> and does anyone know any good feds that do raw comps?


Yep mate, sorry, but youve got to get tarded up! lol

Deadlift socks and slippers can all come later if you enjoy it, to keep the expense down, all you NEED to have if what ive listed. Belts, wrist wraps etc are all optional in RAW meets.

Im in GBPF, Divisions and comps all over the country.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> tel - Its tested yeah, think that was near to mine. Jonathan Biggin?


Thats him:thumbup1:

I've just looked at the unequipped records and there pretty low

130kg for 82.5Kg U20

Does this make OP a record breaker:confused1:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I think pretty much all feds do unequipped comps


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

O, and GBPF under20 unequipped bench record at 82.5kg is only 130kg according to the site, but im sure i saw Ben lift more than that last comp i saw him in.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

great squatin i will add mate :thumb: gives me an incentive in breakin thru this 140kg plataeu i am at tho i do 6 reps a$$ to floor must try heavier :cursing: and good luck if you try a comp:beer:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Thats him:thumbup1:
> 
> I've just looked at the unequipped records and there pretty low
> 
> ...


Well if all was correct, and under the circumstances he could do it in front of 3 judges getting 3 white lights yes. But there quite strict with bench press technique i must admit.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Well if all was correct, and under the circumstances he could do it in front of 3 judges getting 3 white lights yes. But there quite strict with bench press technique i must admit.


Also worth adding that in a comp you have to pause on chest and pause and wait for the command to rack

Doing a 'bodybuilder' type bench press is easier then a PL one imo


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

These are on the site, Squat 20kg below yours

Squat Ben Beckwith	180kg	06/06/2009

Bench Press	Ben Beckwith	130kg	06/06/2009

Deadlift Scott Sales 210kg	26/04/2008

Total Ben Beckwith	510kg	06/06/2009

Bench (All Contest)	Ben Beckwith	130kg	06/06/2009


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

how does this look for a singlet?

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/bench-press/titan-leotard/prod_109.html

and socks?

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/deadlift/metal-deadlift-socks/prod_374.html

and slippers?

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/shoes/deadlift-slippers/prod_126.html

also can i squat in the slippers?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> how does this look for a singlet?
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/bench-press/titan-leotard/prod_109.html
> 
> ...


You can get titan deadlift socks for a tenner mate, singlet and slippers are spot on though.

You could squat in them, but personally i'd wear something with a bit of support


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

tel3563 said:


> These are on the site, Squat 20kg below yours
> 
> Squat Ben Beckwith 180kg 06/06/2009
> 
> ...


so if thats true, that means i got a good chance of winning a comp and maybe break a record or two.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Also worth adding that in a comp you have to pause on chest and pause and wait for the command to rack
> 
> Doing a 'bodybuilder' type bench press is easier then a PL one imo


Thats what i was trying to say without being offensive, I think its even stricter then that actually

Lock out

Told to go

Down to chest.

Pause til stopped

Press

Lock out til steady

Rack.

AND if at any time the bar goes any direction other then up. You've failed


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> so if thats true, that means i got a good chance of winning a comp and maybe break a record or two.


was there to see the deadlift, scott sales. Strong lad, didnt even used to train much either lol. Diet consisted off kebab and chips mainly


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> You can get titan deadlift socks for a tenner mate, singlet and slippers are spot on though.
> 
> You could squat in them, but personally i'd wear something with a bit of support


i missed these! titan socks for £7.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/deadlift/titan-deadlift-socks/prod_115.html

k well i normally just squat in my socks anyway.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd say go for it Solid:thumbup1:

Let us know when your competing mate, there's a few Powerlifting sort around

here, you'll normally find them looking at each other in the showers but now and

again they'll post


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just seen this comp. might aim for this one.

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/Competitions/Competition.aspx?id=84

gives me enogh time to try and imporve my deadlift.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

if you do well, or even randomly theyll test you 4 gear


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

the thing is iv done a course of 'the one' about 3weeks ago. will this show up as its only a PH?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> the thing is iv done a course of 'the one' about 3weeks ago. will this show up as its only a PH?


If you're not going back on then chances are you'll pass a test by the time of that comp


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

wasnt planning to go back on yet.

is there anyway i can check before the comp?

as the worst thing would be placing high or even winning, then getting kicked out for use of 'steriods'


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

well as far as i'm aware GBPF only use the **** test anyway, test cyp/e is out the system in about 3 months, so 'the one ' i imagine wouldn't be as long as that


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k cheers will try and find out.

also theres one PLer who goes to my gym sometimes so will start talking to him


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Also worth adding that in a comp you have to pause on chest and pause and wait for the command to rack
> 
> Doing a 'bodybuilder' type bench press is easier then a PL one imo


I agree with you totally mate. A competition bench is alot stricter than most people do in the gym and the pause at the bottom makes a big difference to how much you can lift.

Those are good lifts though mate for your age and weight.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k cheers will try and find out.
> 
> also theres one PLer who goes to my gym sometimes so will start talking to him


Yeah mate, thats the best way i find of learning the basics. Just ask someone with experience and you'll be well on your way to competing. :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k cheers will try and find out.
> 
> also theres one PLer who goes to my gym sometimes so will start talking to him


Might be worth training with PL's for a while if you can, get them to check your form/technique etc is spot on, would be nothing worse then for you to bomb out of your first comp because you failed your 3 squat attempts on depth or something


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah, hes only down there very ocasionly. i think he normally trains at a different gym.

so if i see him down there i will deffently ba having a chat with him.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Check some vids out on line solid, plenty if you youtube powerlifting lifts


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah have been for the past, hour or so lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

This will give you an idea on depth etc for squats

EXj052Ht5pg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

in all honesty I very much doubt your squat is 200kg and your deadlift is less than your actual squat

I may be wrong but I would honesly look at your squat depth as i doubt if your deadlift is lower than your squat your squatting deep enough


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> in all honesty I very much doubt your squat is 200kg and your deadlift is less than your actual squat
> 
> I may be wrong but I would honesly look at your squat depth as i doubt if your deadlift is lower than your squat your squatting deep enough


Its possible

Maybe his form on deadlifts need work, maybe he isn't pushing himself enough on deadlifts, maybe he just isn't as good on deadlifts as squats.

That said i also suspect his squat depth will need work though


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my depth on squats is about the same as that vid, might be about a inch higher but will work on it.

my deadlift has always been behind my squat, i dont know why. i think its a mix of having strong legs and a weak back.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> This will give you an idea on depth etc for squats


I didn't understand why some of these were no lifts, they all looked deep enough?

Are you just not allowed to come up slowly, or pause for so long?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> I didn't understand why some of these were no lifts, they all looked deep enough?
> 
> Are you just not allowed to come up slowly, or pause for so long?


Could have been that the judges just didn't think they were deep enough, or maybe they re racked before the command was given, could be that they had downward movement whilst on the way back up, its been a while since i watched this vid will have another look


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

the only lifts that were not aloud were either the ones that didnt make the lift or the last guy that stumbled


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> the only lifts that were not aloud were either the ones that didnt make the lift or the last guy that stumbled


The Russian guy had a no lift aswell, looked like it was due to depth to me


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Apart from the ones that couldn't get back up, the fails were for depth and the last one was for the stumble before the "rack" command.

You have to go very deep indeed in GBPF/IPF. The BPC is traditionally a little more generous on squat depth, however even the BPC have tightened this up recently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i missed these! titan socks for £7.
> 
> http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/deadlift/titan-deadlift-socks/prod_115.html
> 
> k well i normally just squat in my socks anyway.


you have to wear some sort of footwear for all lifts. Dont see any reason you cant use DL slippers for squatting in.

Heres the IPF rulebook.

http://www.powerlifting-ipf.com/fileadmin/data/Technical_Rules/IPF_rulebook_05_2009.pdf

Take a look, goes into why youll fail a lift.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks alot mike.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Harry Sacks said:


> Its possible
> 
> Maybe his form on deadlifts need work, maybe he isn't pushing himself enough on deadlifts, maybe he just isn't as good on deadlifts as squats.
> 
> That said i also suspect his squat depth will need work though


yeah there could be reasons why his deadlift is behind but typically if your lowerback is strong enough for a legite depth squat it can handle the same in deadlifts - unless the guy has tyranosaraus arms then typically squat will always be below deadlift for raw weight

I eprsonally am very much built for squatting (long torso relatively and short legs and short arms) compared that reqyuired for deadlifting and my deadlift is still 100lbs heavier - after all look at a deadlift and its basically a partial squat IMO


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

It's perfectly possible to squat more than you deadlift, a lot of the very big lifters do.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

are you talking raw or assisted? its alot easier to 'gear whore up' on squats and as such the squat recieves alot more assistance from the use of powerlifting equipment compared to deadlifts (which is why over the last ten or twenty years the max deadlift hasnt increased massively but squats has gone up alot) - raw IMO is a different matter

true some of the superheavies due to large weight gains tend to find deadlifting harder (fatter fingers, belly in the way) but I am talking on the whole and the average trainee


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

these are raw mate, just knee wraps on squats


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

good luck with the powerlfiting mate,

dont take anything I say as offensive or me being funny - rather I would just want you to look at your depth to ensure its 100% legal

better to be pulled on your depth now than when you are red flagged on your opener IMO


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> good luck with the powerlfiting mate,
> 
> dont take anything I say as offensive or me being funny - rather I would just want you to look at your depth to ensure its 100% legal
> 
> better to be pulled on your depth now than when you are red flagged on your opener IMO


 :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

glen danbury said:


> good luck with the powerlfiting mate,
> 
> dont take anything I say as offensive or me being funny - rather I would just want you to look at your depth to ensure its 100% legal
> 
> better to be pulled on your depth now than when you are red flagged on your opener IMO


yeah i appreshate all the coments and tips.

im going to try and get some one to film my squat next week if possible.

then il post it here so we can check it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

O, and if you decide to lift in the GBPF, they dont allow knee wraps in a Raw comp.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> O, and if you decide to lift in the GBPF, they dont allow knee wraps in a Raw comp.


they dont?

in those rules you showed me it said they are aloud if they dont go over 15cm either way of the knee:confused1:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> good luck with the powerlfiting mate,
> 
> dont take anything I say as offensive or me being funny - rather I would just want you to look at your depth to ensure its 100% legal
> 
> better to be pulled on your depth now than when you are red flagged on your opener IMO


have to agree here

a 200 squat for six reps to parallel is an extremely good lift, and judging from the deadlift number (which is essentially impossible to cheat on), I don't think the squats are to the required depth.

get a video up anyway mate


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Hamiltons Gym said:


> It's perfectly possible to squat more than you deadlift, a lot of the very big lifters do.


squat suits add a lot more than deadlift suits


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi sorry to hijack the thread i have been training for a while and im natty .My lifts all by video are squat 205kg deads 190kg and bench 153kg on no video of this but i have one at 140kg at 82.5kg all raw no belts straps no supports of any kind so my total would be 548 i think what would the best fed be Mike has seen some of my videos too


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Can i see those vids mate, impressive weights :thumb:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah no worries ill dig them out from the site im with


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

190kg dead lift back is rounded a bit so form not that gd http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/ ... 006002.flv ill find the others too


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Squat http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv video fell as im getting back up lol looking for bench now


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> 190kg dead lift back is rounded a bit so form not that gd http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/ ... 006002.flv ill find the others too


link dont work mate


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=19072006001.flv 140kg bench

Yes they are all with spotters but no help with my lifts i just need some more confidence to do it alone


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=19072006001.flv

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=13052006002.flv

Try these


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

The squat wasnt a great video mate, couldnt see the weight, not that i doubt your ability...

and the link didndt work for the deadlift


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah the video fell as i was coming up a little pi..ed to be honest


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

regarding the bench press, get a video without the spotter touching the bar.

also for powerlifting, you will need to pause on the chest so the bar is at a complete standstill


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

This thread is getting a little disheartening :lol:

I've been considering entering a competition and my squat is currently only 142.5, bench is under 100, dead is 200 but so far only once.

I'd say that you should just go for it Russell, even consider the BPC in April - check their stats. http://www.congress.powerliftinguk.com/ In the southern qualifiers there are people with totals of 500 and under.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> Hi sorry to hijack the thread i have been training for a while and im natty .My lifts all by video are squat 205kg deads 190kg and bench 153kg on no video of this but i have one at 140kg at 82.5kg all raw no belts straps no supports of any kind so my total would be 548 i think what would the best fed be Mike has seen some of my videos too


If you wanna be serious about it mate i'd say GBPF would be best for you as they are affiliated to the IPF


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

ok cool does anyone have a link ?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Harry have been training hard after i did a 17 week cut .But Russ you should def do one as your lifts are good esp squats


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

regarding squat: looks a bit high before the camera goes, back of your thigh should be below your knee

also no offence to your mate but I think you need a better spotter lol


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

lol i know mate should of done it with out  yeah its hard to tell as the video went .Would like to have a coach who i could see each week


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

just watched this video of you squatting: http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=17072006.flv

defo need to get it lower mate, drop the weight and concentrate on depth


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> This thread is getting a little disheartening :lol:
> 
> I've been considering entering a competition and my squat is currently only 142.5, bench is under 100, dead is 200 but so far only once.
> 
> I'd say that you should just go for it Russell, even consider the BPC in April - check their stats. http://www.congress.powerliftinguk.com/ In the southern qualifiers there are people with totals of 500 and under.


Mate i wouldn't worry about your weights too much, just go for it, you'll get bigger weights the more you train, a lot of it is down to form and technique, get them spot on and you'll see great improvements


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the one at 205kg when the camera went depth is better http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> just watched this video of you squatting: http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=17072006.flv
> 
> defo need to get it lower mate, drop the weight and concentrate on depth


Yeah you need to go a lot lower then that mate


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> This is the one at 205kg when the camera went depth is better http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv


still from where I pause it just before you push, seems too high.

you'll notice a big difference if you try squatting lower


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> This is the one at 205kg when the camera went depth is better http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv


Its better mate, but still needs to be deeper


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah ill keep training to get the form right  But would like to do a comp in 6mts time just for some fun


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Harry what do you do for your squats training wise ?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Robbyg said:


> Yeah ill keep training to get the form right  But would like to do a comp in 6mts time just for some fun


drop the weight and work it back up then mate, you're not gonna get deeper by using that amount of weight

if you're looking for a basic strength cycle, jump on bill starrs 5x5, a google search will give it to you. A simple program with great gains to be made


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> Harry what do you do for your squats training wise ?


This week i'll either do

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x3 - add belt and knee wraps losely

200kg x 2 - have knee wraps very very tight

220kg x1

230kg x 1

240kg x1

Or if my Squat suit arrives in time which i hope it does

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x3 - add belt and knee wraps loosely, suit on straps down

200kg x 2 - have knee wraps very very tight suit on straps up

220kg x1

230kg x 1 - will depend how i get on with suit if i do these 2

240kg x1


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> drop the weight and work it back up then mate, you're not gonna get deeper by using that amount of weight
> 
> if you're looking for a basic strength cycle, jump on bill starrs 5x5, a google search will give it to you. A simple program with great gains to be made


Good advice, i was pretty lucky in that regard as I've always squatted ATG so depth was never an issue, and since taking up powerlifting my squat has gone from 180kg to 230kg in about 6 weeks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Harry have you used briefs yet before the suit? It's very different. Very.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Harry have you used briefs yet before the suit? It's very different. Very.


no mate i havent


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I used briefs for the first time last week and whilst I got a PB for reps, the motion and position took some getting used to. Don't be surprised if your first rep or two feels completely weird and throws you off a bit.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

How much difference does the suit make to the squat ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Robbyg said:


> How much difference does the suit make to the squat ?


Massive. In comp, guys in the 100's and above regularly get in excess of 350kg. My previous best for reps at 240kg was about 3 but last week, in briefs and wraps, I got 6...


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I used briefs for the first time last week and whilst I got a PB for reps, the motion and position took some getting used to. Don't be surprised if your first rep or two feels completely weird and throws you off a bit.


Yeah I have been warned it will most likely throw me off a bit till I get used to it


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Robbyg said:


> Squat http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/Robbyg76/?action=view&current=09052006001.flv video fell as im getting back up lol looking for bench now


it looks to me as if the camera feel just as you where beginning to return back up - if thats the case you where about four inches away from parallel IMO

I honestly dont think people realise how deep a parallel squat is

this is my first bash at powerlifing and look at the second two squats which where both called for depth and red flagged

http://www.monstermuscle.co.uk/vid-gd-PowerLift.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> they dont?
> 
> in those rules you showed me it said they are aloud if they dont go over 15cm either way of the knee:confused1:


That for the equipped lifts.

Unequipped is Belts and wrist wraps only.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oh ok, will have to start training without them then.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

glen danbury said:


> it looks to me as if the camera feel just as you where beginning to return back up - if thats the case you where about four inches away from parallel IMO
> 
> I honestly dont think people realise how deep a parallel squat is
> 
> ...


thanks for the vid mate.

i normally go as deep as you did on that last squat! so might have to go a bit lower.

also can i ask how much you was lifting there? i dont know what those kinda plates weigh.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

glen danbury said:


> it looks to me as if the camera feel just as you where beginning to return back up - if thats the case you where about four inches away from parallel IMO
> 
> I honestly dont think people realise how deep a parallel squat is
> 
> ...


Good lifts Glen:thumbup1:

It was only the 2nd squat that got red carded wasn't it? Others looked fine.

Didn't realise you had to pause that long on bench!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Good lifts Glen:thumbup1:
> 
> It was only the 2nd squat that got red carded wasn't it? Others looked fine.
> 
> Didn't realise you had to pause that long on bench!!!


I didnt think the depth looked bad on the 2nd squat. Maybe camera angle. and having huge quads doesnt help either! lol

Bench pauses are long, longer than im used to, but the bar has to be stationary before the press call which might have been the reason.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

no both where red carded from the side judges even though the MC stated otherwise because he was only looking at the front judge

if you notice on the first bench i had my feet flat on the floor and it took an age to keep the bar still, the second and third attempts I had my feet on some plates due to being an umpa lumpa and the pause wasnt as long


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree, nothing like benching in the gym, I'm pretty sure I could not do that with a near PB


----------

